# 14mo shows dominance/aggression ONLY with other intact males



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

My Lando is 14 months old, and for the last three months or so, he's started picking fights with other intact males only. At first, it happened very infrequently, and usually only when the other dog started it, but now it seems like anytime he comes into contact with an intact male he first gets all dominance puffy and stiff-legged, then growls, then lunges. The other dog usually fights back, and while neither Lando nor the other dogs have every been hurt, I'm afraid it's only a matter of time. I typically pull him off, and make him sit, and he's usually very calm almost right away after I make him listen. Often what happens is Lando will pin the other dog down and stand over him, growling, or holding him down and growling, until I pull him off. This typically happened at the dog park, since I can't necessarily control how they're introduced. Sometimes I could successfully reintroduce Lando to the other dog, and they would be fine--never playing with each other, but leaving each other alone. But it was happening frequently enough that we stopped going to the dog park almost entirely, only going when there are very few or no people there, maybe meeting a friend with a dog who Lando loves to play with. Oh also, once I leash him, the aggressive behavior typically evaporates, he's never been anything but docile or friendly on a leash. 

He's never had any issues with females, only very very rarely with neutered males, and in every other way he's friendly and sweet. He loves people, he's very confident and not fearful of anything (except the big trash bins, he doesn't trust those), so this is really his only challenge. He's very mellow, and I'd like to work with him toward therapy dog status, but I'm afraid if we don't conquer this he may not be successful. I'd also like to be able to bring him to the park occasionally, and I'd rather not neuter him for at least another year, if at all. I'd appreciate any advice, Lando is my first dog as a grown up! 

Attached is the rabble-rouser himself.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bumping up


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This is typical behavior for intact males. You can either manage him better (no more dog parks, ramp up obedience) or get him neutered.


----------

